# Close as I'll ever get to Maui



## honesttjohn (Feb 17, 2015)

Member of my Stock Forum wanted some ideas for something for his condo complex in Maui (yes the one in Hawaii). He didn't have any idea what he wanted. So I had some 1 x 4 walnut, maple, and mahogany. I sent the logo to MEBCWD and he made me component 3d files of their logo pieces. He's good at that kind of stuff, especially small detailed things. Don't know if it'll go any further than this but it was something different ......... and I got an invite to stay for a few days. Just gotta get there. I think the cheapest unit is something like $2.5 mil. Rents for $800+ a night. Out of my league.

Had to play with the led lights too after I got a diamond drag bit .......... thanx to Edison Auto.


----------



## DesertRatTom (Jul 3, 2012)

Love the lighted ones! Really nice detail work.


----------



## Gaffboat (Mar 11, 2012)

Those are all great looking signs, HJ.


----------



## JFPNCM (Dec 13, 2009)

Great work John.


----------



## MEBCWD (Jan 14, 2012)

John you definitely gave the customer a lot of great choices and I really like the lighted signs.


----------



## artman60 (Nov 22, 2015)

Very nice John, you don’t want to go to Maui, the temps stay between 78-82. Lots of women on the beaches just wearing grass skirts or thongs, it’s just a boring place. (I’ve been telling myself this for years now, but I still wanna go).


----------



## honesttjohn (Feb 17, 2015)

artman60 said:


> Very nice John, you don’t want to go to Maui, the temps stay between 78-82. Lots of women on the beaches just wearing grass skirts or thongs, it’s just a boring place. (I’ve been telling myself this for years now, but I still wanna go).


My neighbor went about 6 weeks ago with the family. After what he said he spent ........ don't care if I ever go. Wife wants to go back (she was there before we got married), so after I get a big enough house, a new dually diesel pick up, a trailer, a pole barn, enough guns and bullets, enough wood, enough machinery, and enough extra money - I'll give it some serious thought!


----------



## Larry42 (Aug 11, 2014)

Been there, expensive! There are other tropical islands that are also nice and a lot cheaper to visit.


----------



## Knothead47 (Feb 10, 2010)

Had a friend who was in the army and stationed in Hawaii for several months. After two weeks, he said you wanted to see land instead of water. Said the Hawaiians went to the mainland for vacations. Hmmm.
An aunt and uncle wintered in Hawaii. Said it was very expensive. I would like to see some of it but it's not high up on my list.


----------



## kp91 (Sep 10, 2004)

https://www.ncl.com/vacations/?dest...r=NA&msclkid=a77b198d6cc011ae004f42b2a9f0f7ad

I will speak up for the islands..... I just missed being born their, spent a good deal of my childhood on Oahu, with a few years on Guam (now that's a small rock) and still have family out there. Oahu is just as bad as anywhere else in the country, the local stores and restaurants are being replaced by chain stores, traffic can be a pain, and it's expensive. When I lived their the first time, our house was on the edge of the pineapple field, when I moved back the second time we were in the middle of town. Now town is even bigger! My cousins were from Molokai, but they are on Oahu now because that's where the jobs are. The other islands, Kauai, Maui and the Big Island are still isolated enough to have the local feel.


If I were to recommend a way to visit, I would say the NCL cruise. (in the interest of full disclosure, I may know a few of the officers on the vessel as well)
For the price it's hard to beat. When you factor in meal costs, hotel rooms and interisland travel for a week it is very reasonable. You get a little bit of a view of each of the islands, and if you plan ahead you can rent a car in each port and sightsee without the rest of the crowd. We tacked on a couple days before and after to show my kids where I grew up, and to spend some time up in Laie at the beach with my cousins.


----------



## old55 (Aug 11, 2013)

Nicely done John.


----------



## JFPNCM (Dec 13, 2009)

I would agree with the idea of cruising to Hawaii as a great way to see the area and relax. In deference to Doug however, would not recommend doing so on NCL.


----------



## honesttjohn (Feb 17, 2015)

The Hawaiian cruises just putt putt around the islands. You still have to fly over to catch the boat. Don't plan on going anyway. Not high on the list.


----------



## JFPNCM (Dec 13, 2009)

@honesttjohn

We did the cruise from San Francisco to Hawaii and back. The islands were interesting but the 5 sea days over and back were the best part.


----------



## edison auto (Nov 13, 2015)

Nice work. Glad I could be of assistance


----------



## kp91 (Sep 10, 2004)

JFPNCM said:


> In deference to Doug however, would not recommend doing so on NCL.


 I am partial to NCL because the Pride of America is the only large cruise ship on a Hawaii run that flies the American flag. The others make the little 'jog' into Mexico, or run out of Vancouver to make it an 'International' voyage.


----------



## JFPNCM (Dec 13, 2009)

@kp91

Doug: I agree with the ship running the American Flag as a very positive feature. What I can not accept however is the abysmal service and food we experienced on our last NCL cruise in March our of NOLA.


----------

